# New Planted Tank



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

I am in the process of cycling a 55 gal planted tank. I have Anachris, Amazon Swords and Java Fern. I am about 5 days into the cycling. My problem is that the Swords are looking a little brown. Is this normal or am I making lethal mistakes?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Swords are heavy root feeders and it wouldn't hurt to put fert tabs in the substrate next to them. It will help them survive through all the processes a lot better.


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll see what I can find. Thanks. I'm pretty nervous about live plants. My husband thinks everything I am doing (as instructed from various sources I have found) is crazy so it is VERY important to me that I am successful at this. If you know what I mean!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

yes sword are heavy root feeders and need root tabs. also then need medium to high lighting. 2.5 to 3 watts per a gallon also make sure your kelvin aka color temp. of the lights balls are in the 6,500 to 10,000k range.

anything else just ask me. with a *c/p*
*w2


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check the lighting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

*w2


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok. I have a F15T8 Daylight. I think it is 6500K. Well, actually I have 2 18" long. Is this going to work? Or should I be looking for something else? My tank is just getting started so there is nothing blocking light to the plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to up your lighting a little. Sounds like you may have stock lighting on the tank. You can go a cheap route and use a 4 ft shoplight added to what you have. Just use the daylight bulbs in them. I use them on several of my tanks since I have so many I just can't afford buying the nice plant lights.


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll check into it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

you have stock lights, I would go out and get a 2 t5 ho out put fixture or a 2 bulb t8 48 inch fixture from lowes/home depot <-- that would be your cheapest route about getting some good light in to the tank.


----------

